# Tent Heater?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I found this Heater.It says not to use it with Large Tank or go to Sleep with it on.I called Coleman they told me it would be safe to Sleep with and diden't see no reason I couldn't run it off a Large Tank.Other than maybe having a Propane Leak which is easy to check with Soapy Water.

I'm thinking this is safer than using the Little Stand to use with the 16Oz. Bottles.

Thoughts?? Like I told him I wated to be warm but safe and he agreed.










big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I guess it depends on how big your tent is. The mountains are full of canvas wall tents the size of my living room or bigger now, and most of them have a sheet metal woodstove. 

If you have a big nylon tent, make sure the heater isn't high enough to melt the roof. 

Do you really need it on all night? Keep it close to the sleeping bag and fire it up when you wake up, then you can sleep all night without worrying about not waking up.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here it is










big rockpile


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I may just be overly cautious, but I don't bring ANYTHING inside of a tent with a flame of any kind.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah, that's a pretty small tent for such a tall heater. And it's nylon.

I got a little adapter so I can refill those one pound canisters from a big tank. It works fine. Save up some old 1 lb or get a few from the trash at the campground, and you're all set for propane. That will keep the heater away from the roof better.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I do some winter camping rock and never use or need a heater, and here it gets pretty cold.

first you lay a nice bed of straw ( insulation and padding from the ground )
then I take a large tarp and half goes over the straw and the other half is used as a wind break over the tent ( tied to a rope streched between two trees ) sometimes I'll use some brush to close up the ends, pile it up and before it snows I'll cover with leaf litter once it snows I'll use snow.

a couple good covers under ya and a good sleeping bag, long johns and socks
will keep ya plenty warm, I usually sleep with out a top cover or I wake up sweating.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is what is said about basically the same Heater

http://www.gearreview.com/blackcat.asp

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, it sounds safe enough. Have at it. Personally, I like to sleep cool and warm up when I wake up, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here is the other Heater I have the option of using.It might be better if I open couple flaps on the Tent.Some say they Love these Heaters.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/portable-buddy-heater/19573

big rockpile


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

That is a catalytic heater which after it is started is supposed to be safe in any indoor environment. I bought 5 of em at Home Depot a few years ago for ten bucks each ( Sold for $50, but too small for contractors who need the big Reddy heaters). One is supposed to use only 1 lb screw on cylinders with it.


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

last spring there was a tent/heater accident at a paintball game I was associated with.

ended up killing a 25yo man and his 12yo niece. The little girls parents were in the camper next to their tent. Needless to say it was very very tragic.

No matter what route you go, please do as much research as you can and please be careful.


IMHO, clothes and blankets, and a nice warm outside fire for when you wakeup is just the ticket.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> I do some winter camping rock and never use or need a heater, and here it gets pretty cold.
> 
> first you lay a nice bed of straw ( insulation and padding from the ground )
> then I take a large tarp and half goes over the straw and the other half is used as a wind break over the tent ( tied to a rope streched between two trees ) sometimes I'll use some brush to close up the ends, pile it up and before it snows I'll cover with leaf litter once it snows I'll use snow.
> ...



I agree with Downhome. This is the way I've winter camped too. If you'e worried about getting cold, buy a set of those sleeping bags that zip together into a double bag and bring the wife along.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok went and checked Reviews of Heaters has me talked into trying the Buddy Heater.

Plus a study I was checking into if oxygen gets Low enough to cut off your Catalytic heater it will still let Propane through  Not Good!

Oh woth Coleman Heaters on one of their other heaters they have had Deaths and seems they realy don't care.Couldn't find any Deaths from Buddy Heater,not saying there isn't I just couldn't find any.

CF My wife is getting set up on a New Job so she isn't going.She was before this.

big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> My wife is getting set up on a New Job so she isn't going.She was before this.
> 
> big rockpile


Well shoot....It's not your problem she is starting a new job and now backing out....Surely someone as dashing and handsome as yourself could get a substitute bag warmer? I mean we are talking about your safety and well being- I'm sure your wife would feel bad knowing you caught a cold simply because you didn't have help keeping the sleeping bag warm.......Try that excuse and let me know how it works for ya....hehehehe


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

OkieDavid said:


> Well shoot....It's not your problem she is starting a new job and now backing out....Surely someone as dashing and handsome as yourself could get a substitute bag warmer? I mean we are talking about your safety and well being- I'm sure your wife would feel bad knowing you caught a cold simply because you didn't have help keeping the sleeping bag warm.......Try that excuse and let me know how it works for ya....hehehehe


 Won't go into details but takes me back several years ago laying between my wife and another Healthy woman just Praying all night that they didn't both deside to roll to the middle at the same time 

big rockpile


----------

